

Last month, we killed our first eBay data center - wallflower
http://datacenterpulse.org/blogs/geekism/death_datacenter

======
ikufcvbn
Couldn't they have put the server on Ebay?

~~~
eru
Instead of putting Ebay on the servers?

------
eru
Nice pictures.

